# Blinking power source for Lionel 154



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you know of a schematic for a power source with adjustable timing to power a Lionel 154? I want the lights to blink slowly in a static display.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

From this page: Crossing Light Flasher Circuits

Here's one that is high current and will run the incandescent bulbs directly.


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Flashing circuit*

Thanks. I'll start a new project. Great forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you like it here, come back often.


----------

